# Issues with my black moor



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Ugh, so.. Grouchy is acting weird. Nothing in the tank has changed, and all of a sudden tonight he started floating around at the top of the tank and 'falling' over sideways. He would chill like that at the top for a few moments until Sharkbait would go bug him and then he would swim normal for about 30mins to an hour, and then start all over. I tried the squished boiled pea thing, and he's still doing this. I havent introduced anything new to the tank in a long time (2 mystery snails like...a month ago) and this just started. Any ideas what to do? I don't wanna loose him, he was my 'special' fish, I bought him and realised he had half of a fin, and since then he has grown it back!! 

A Worried Fishie Mom right now. :-(


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

OneFishTwoFish said:


> Ugh, so.. Grouchy is acting weird. Nothing in the tank has changed, and all of a sudden tonight he started floating around at the top of the tank and 'falling' over sideways. He would chill like that at the top for a few moments until Sharkbait would go bug him and then he would swim normal for about 30mins to an hour, and then start all over. I tried the squished boiled pea thing, and he's still doing this. I havent introduced anything new to the tank in a long time (2 mystery snails like...a month ago) and this just started. Any ideas what to do? I don't wanna loose him, he was my 'special' fish, I bought him and realised he had half of a fin, and since then he has grown it back!!
> 
> A Worried Fishie Mom right now. :-(


On top of the peas try feeding sinking pellets, but make sure he grabs them before they sink. Mixing pellets and peas should cure any swim bladder problems. Fancy goldfish have a tendency to get gas very easily and this is the best way to fix it. Just make sure and hold off on flakes for a while.


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

I currently alternate feedings. I do the pellets flakes, just switch it up. He seems to be doing better, but still floats to the top every once in awhile.

Which btw, noticed your siggy, you keep kuhli's with goldies? Never knew you could do that. ::Contemplates getting some kuhlis and throwing them in my goldie tank::


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Ugh, after making a speedy recovery from this I awoke this AM to my lil grouchy being a floater. :rip:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

well then, back to the peas and sinking pellets J


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

No honey... he died. Peas and pellets won't do him any good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

oh damn! am sorry J.


----------

